# A Disturbing Fact You Might Not Like



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Fitness pros get a bad rap at times. And hey, sometimes it’s well deserved. It’s unfortunate, but there are still way too many “meathead” trainers who are more interested in looking at themselves in a mirror than they are in their own clients.But we also take heat at times for being too interested in looks [...]

*Read More...*


----------

